# Uber driver dies, passengers jump out of Camry



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

https://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/9128462-181/passengers-leap-from-car-as

An Uber driver from Petaluma died after suffering a heart attack on northbound Highway 101 in Cotati on Wednesday afternoon in an incident that led his two passengers to leap from the moving vehicle, according to CHP and the Rancho Adobe Fire Protection District.

The 50-year-old male driver was stricken ill about 1:35 p.m. while driving a white Toyota Camry on the freeway just south of the Highway 116 offramp, CHP Officer Matt Pinheiro said.

The driver was in the middle lane of the highway with two Uber customers in the backseat of his car when he suffered the medical emergency - later determined to be a heart attack - and became unresponsive, Pinheiro said.

The Camry drifted off the road onto the shoulder, slowing to about 5 mph when the passengers "ended up exiting the vehicle at a slow roll," he said. The driver's name was not released Wednesday night because his family was not yet notified, Pinheiro said, and names of the passengers were not immediately available.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

There really should be a medical qualification for ride-sharing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ya im sure jumping out was a lot safer than crawling forward and pushing the brake with their own foot


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya im sure jumping out was a lot safer than crawling forward and pushing the brake with their own foot


From the back seats?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Jam the shifter into park/reverse


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Azpilot2211 said:


> There really should be a medical qualification for ride-sharing.


Commercial carriers usually only require a physical every two years after the age of 65.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you choose to do this job full-time, it will find a way too kill you eventually, either physically or economically.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Commercial carriers usually only require a physical every two years after the age of 65.


CDL holders must undergo and pass a DOT approved physical every 2 years regardless of age.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Azpilot2211 said:


> There really should be a medical qualification for ride-sharing.


There really should be only 3 payment options for ride-sharing: Gas, Grass or Ass.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Ubereater said:


> There really should be only 3 payment options for ride-sharing: Gas, Grass or Ass.


Nope. Dollars please, although I might entertain bitcoin. I can get those other things without driving.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'm thinking reaching forward, grabbing the wheel and either shifter or turning off the engine should do the trick. But they are Uber pax, not too bright.

As far as a physical, how often does something like this happen and what are the consequences? I'm not a big fan of coming up with solutions that are worse than the problem, we have govt. and big business for that.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

911 Guy said:


> From the back seats?


no, from the trunk


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Azpilot2211 said:


> There really should be a medical qualification for ride-sharing.


You're driving a passenger vehicle like billions of people do everyday without issue. What kind of physical fitness requirements do you think should be required to do that?

Heart attacks happen, sometimes suddenly and unexpectedly, and physical fitness isn't always an indicator of risk. Want to require something that would impact safety? Random drug and alcohol screening, and strict regulation of hours on the road.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Limo drivers, taxi drivers, school bus drivers, church transport drivers, disabled van transportation services, all must pass a physical and carry a medical card to be “fit to transport passengers”. NOT UBER! They’re special


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Limo drivers, taxi drivers, school bus drivers, church transport drivers, disabled van transportation services, all must pass a physical and carry a medical card to be "fit to transport passengers". NOT UBER! They're special


Am a taxi driver and know many that work in the other fields here in Florida and other than the bus drivers because they have to have a CDL there is no physical to pass, you just drive if your hired


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Lawlet91 said:


> Am a taxi driver and know many that work in the other fields here in Florida and other than the bus drivers because they have to have a CDL there is no physical to pass, you just drive if your hired


If they had that in Florida, they'd have no drivers. Everyone there is old and ready to die.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you choose to do this job full-time, it will find a way too kill you eventually, either physically or economically.
> 
> CDL holders must undergo and pass a DOT approved physical every 2 years regardless of age.


its actually yearly in my state and if you do not get a card they down grade your license


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Azpilot2211 said:


> There really should be a medical qualification for ride-sharing.


medical and drug both.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber wants as few restrictions to drivers onboarding as possible.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Again, I have to ask, how often does this happen? Driver has a health issue once every 100 million rides perhaps? Cost of yearly physical (and who pays for it?) maybe $100. So we are saying it's worth maybe $100 million dollars per year to check 1 million drivers to prevent 1 incident which may not even result in a fatality. A little common sense please!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Again, I have to ask, how often does this happen? Driver has a health issue once every 100 million rides perhaps? Cost of yearly physical (and who pays for it?) maybe $100. So we are saying it's worth maybe $100 million dollars per year to check 1 million drivers to prevent 1 incident which may not even result in a fatality. A little common sense please!


Be aware that taxi cartels (who hate Uber/Lyft) are constantly lobbying their state legislators for these types of regulations on ride-share operators, not because they genuinely about the public safety, but because they want to provide more costly hindrances as a mechanism to slow the growth of the ride-sharing sector which has cut greatly into the profits of the cabbie cartels.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Limo drivers, taxi drivers, school bus drivers, church transport drivers, disabled van transportation services, all must pass a physical and carry a medical card to be "fit to transport passengers". NOT UBER! They're special


That really depends on the company as well as the jurisdiction. When I drove Yellow Cab, there was no medical clearances, the police had to fingerprint new drivers and collect a one time only $10 hack license fee.

I know that school bus drivers had to get a special license from the state, but there was no drug testing or anything like that for hacks.

I guess with Uber,they would be less likely to test or require clearance, because if you wreck, you are wrecking your own car.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I bet that the customers gave him a 1-star for dying during the trip.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Be aware that taxi cartels (who hate Uber/Lyft) are constantly lobbying their state legislators for these types of regulations on ride-share operators, not because they genuinely about the public safety, but because they want to provide more costly hindrances as a mechanism to slow the growth of the ride-sharing sector which has cut greatly into the profits of the cabbie cartels.


The notion of Taxi "Cartels" is, and always was, for the vast majority of the country, a myth.

If this was an actual thing, as opposed to a useful lie pushed tirelessly by our friend Travis, then Uber would never have been able to get away with all the flagrantly illegal and deceptive activities that allowed Uber to grow so quickly in the beginning,

An actual "Cartel" would have squashed Uber (and Lyft) like a roach before anyone would have even heard of it.

Anyone who has actually worked in the taxi industry knows that what I'm saying is true, but the vast majority of the public and U/L drivers have bought the Uber spin as fact without challenge. Whatever, who cares anyway, keep believing that. I just get tired of hearing it.

The fact is that there are thousands of small taxi companies across the country who all hate each other and consider each other competition. As a result they are weak and ineffective as a political voice and don't have much money or influence to throw around like Uber does.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Age isn’t a requirement for the Grim Reaper, but taking someone while driving for Uber is a new low for Grim Reaper.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I can't think of any worse way to die, with two cheap pax who don't even care what happens to you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> The notion of Taxi "Cartels" is, and always was, for the vast majority of the country, a myth.


Maybe in places like New York or Vegas it might a reality. But certainly not in Pittsburgh when I was driving Yellow Cab. The Yellow Cab company had a iron lock on the taxi business, but that doesn't mean there wasn't a lot of competition from limos, hotel vans, jitneys, and among the drivers themselves.

The company had a tough time keeping the roster of drivers filled. The idea that there was no competition and they were making money hand over fist as part of a "cartel", not really.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

" Here at Uber we take customer safety extremely serious. Once we were made aware of this incident, we immediately removed this driver's access to the platform. Behavior like this will not be tolerated."



wicked said:


> I can't think of any worse way to die, with two cheap pax who don't even care what happens to you.


At least he died doing what he loved...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

No offense to the dead Uber driver...butt...

What the he$$ did the pax say to him...

To cause him to have a heart attack...???

"Driver... I'm going to throw up"...

"Driver... I'm going to tip you in the app"...

"Driver...can you stop in Cotati at the BK"...

"Driver...can you stop while we get weed"...

Ad infinitum...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Rakos said:


> No offense to the dead Uber driver...butt...
> 
> What the he$$ did the pax say to him...
> 
> ...


Okay, it's official now...me likes the Rakos.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Okay, it's official now...me likes the Rakos.


Why Thanks padna...8>)

Coming from one of our betters...

I appreciate it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> You're driving a passenger vehicle like billions of people do everyday without issue. What kind of physical fitness requirements do you think should be required to do that?
> 
> Heart attacks happen, sometimes suddenly and unexpectedly, and physical fitness isn't always an indicator of risk. Want to require something that would impact safety? Random drug and alcohol screening, and strict regulation of hours on the road.


Taxi drivers are required to meet minimal health requirements which Uber drivers are not.

$10 an hour isn't worth dying for, people.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Limo drivers, taxi drivers, school bus drivers, church transport drivers, disabled van transportation services, all must pass a physical and carry a medical card to be "fit to transport passengers". NOT UBER! They're special


That's because they're not in transportation, they're just an app. Just ask them.
The company I work for(me) does not require a DOT physical or drug test.
I asked my boss(me) if I needed a drug test or physical.
He(me) said no, so I am good to go.



Z129 said:


> I bet that the customers gave him a 1-star for dying during the trip.


And will receive a refund. 
Uber algorhythm will now only pair these pax with a younger millenial driver in future rides.
A fate worse than death.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I asked my boss(me) if I needed a drug test or physical. He(me) said no, so I am good to go.


Ask your boss for a raise. Let us know what the answer is!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lawlet91 said:


> Am a taxi driver and know many that work in the other fields here in Florida and other than the bus drivers because they have to have a CDL there is no physical to pass, you just drive if your hired


You forgot the eye exam...
So there's that.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Before I quit smoking, I had an asthma attack several months ago. Pax reported me for unsafe driving.


----------

